# Windows 10: Updates lassen sich nicht mehr aufschieben



## DH (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Updates lassen sich nicht mehr aufschieben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Updates lassen sich nicht mehr aufschieben


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

Ein guter Grund, von Windows 10 die Finger zu lassen!

Und da heißt es, Windows wollte sich mehr ums Gaming kümmern...


----------



## Hasamoto (13. Juli 2015)

Und schon weiss ich warum ich mir kein Win 10 installiere.

Ich entfehle alle erstmal abzuwarten.

Spätestens wenn nicht genug leute dieses Trojanerupdate installieren denken die um, denn noch so ne pleite wie bei Win 8.0 verkraften die nicht ohne schäden.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

Finde ich etwas merkwürdig. Manchmal will man doch gar nicht neustarten, da man z.B. gerade mitten in einem Spiel ist ohne Speichern zu können oder einen Download am Laufen hat, den man nicht pausieren kann, oder...

Habe Updates auch immer erst installieren lassen, sobald ich den PC am Abend ausmache. Ist einfach viel bequemlicher, erst recht da einige Updates wirklich einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Verstehe wirklich nicht, welches Update denn so dringend sein kann.


----------



## Blasterishere (13. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme an damit ist gemeint das sich updates definitiv beim beenden/neustarten installieren und nicht das man mitten drinnen aufgefordert wird neuzustarten.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

Ja, habe die Stelle gefunden:



> *Can I schedule when Windows Updates are installed and will these required updates force restart my computer?
> *You can schedule when Updates are installed and no, updates do not force restart your computer.



Dann finde ich es gar nicht so schlimm, habe mein Windows eh immer aktuell.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2015)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Ich nehme an damit ist gemeint das sich  updates definitiv beim beenden/neustarten installieren und nicht das man  mitten drinnen aufgefordert wird neuzustarten.





BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Stelle gefunden:
> 
> 
> Dann finde ich es gar nicht so schlimm, habe mein Windows eh immer aktuell.



So finde ich das prima, so sollte das auch ablaufen. Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> So finde ich das prima, so sollte das auch ablaufen. Sicherheit geht vor.



und da würde sich für mich eh nichts ändern, weil ich das eh so eingestellt habe dass mir beim herrunterfahren die Updates installiert
Von daher wieder auch viel Lärm um garnichts


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Juli 2015)

Finde ich ganz gut, ich bin da sonst zuweilen etwas schlampig und verschiebe das gerne wochenlang.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ein guter Grund, von Windows 10 die Finger zu lassen!
> 
> Und da heißt es, Windows wollte sich mehr ums Gaming kümmern...






Wie kann man sich ernsthaft wg. mehr Sicherheit aufregen?!


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich ernsthaft wg. mehr Sicherheit aufregen?!



ach, du weißt doch, wenn man keine Argumente hat, denkt man sich eben welche aus
Hauptsache Anti


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

Sorry Eni ... da hab ich echt kein Verständnis.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich ernsthaft wg. mehr Sicherheit aufregen?!


  Wenn ich dein Fachwissen richtig einschätze (du richtest z.B owncloud-server ein,...) , dann solltest du wissen, worum es eigentlich geht.  Ein Windows-Update hat hat in der Vergangenheit mehr als einmal zig tausend PCs lahm gelegt.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry Eni ... da hab ich echt kein Verständnis.



ja eben!
das macht es ja noch schlimmer, vorallem dieser dämliche Nachsatz das man sich mehr ums Gaming kümmern wollte, was soll das denn?
Als ob zum einem das eine das andere Ausschließt oder Sicherheit für Gamer nicht wichtig sei
Deswegen hat der sich halt wieder mal irgendwelche Argumente ausgedacht nur um Anti zu sein


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja eben!
> das macht es ja noch schlimmer, vorallem dieser dämliche Nachsatz das man sich mehr ums Gaming kümmern wollte, was soll das denn?
> Als ob zum einem das eine das andere Ausschließt oder Sicherheit für Gamer nicht wichtig sei
> Deswegen hat der sich halt wieder mal irgendwelche Argumente ausgedacht nur um Anti zu sein



Ähm, wenn ich gerade in einer Partie DotA bin, möchte ich nicht meinen PC neustarten! Zum Beispiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2015)

Auf der einen Seite kann ich es verstehen. Gerade Leute, die sich überhaupt nicht so mit PCs auskennen, die verbammeln meistens Updates und die Sicherheitslücken im System bleiben weiter bestehen.
Auf der anderen Seite geht allerdings wieder ein Stück Freiheit verloren, wenn die Updates zwanghaft installiert werden und man nicht selbst entscheiden kann.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn ich gerade in einer Partie DotA bin, möchte ich nicht meinen PC neustarten! Zum Beispiel.



*doublefacepalm*
och Junge, ernsthaft?


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Juli 2015)

Mir will sich folgendes nicht erschließen: 1) Wie soll ein aufgezwungenes Updaten (das ja zeitlich oder technisch in diesem Moment auch nicht in den Kram passen kann) automatisch der Sicherheit zu Gute kommen? Es ist ja schön, wenn MS sich schneller ums Fixen von Schwachstellen oder Verbesserungen kümmern mag. Trotzdem hat es sich schon mehrfach als falsch erwiesen, Updates zu früh heraus zu hauen bzw. zu installieren. Und gerade die jüngere Update-Historie von MS hat da einige Updates mit Verschlimmbesserungen aufzuweisen. 
2) Es ist nie gut, wenn man in seiner Freiheit (auf seinem PC selbst zu entscheiden) beschnitten wird. Auch nicht, zu Gunsten des "Totschlagargument Sicherheit". 
p.s. Es gibt einige Lücken bei OS oder Programmen, die seit einiger Zeit (MS) bekannt sind, die aber nicht geschlossen werden. Sei es nun, weil es halt dauert oder auch in einigen Fällen, weil man sich dagegen entschieden hat.


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> *doublefacepalm*
> och Junge, ernsthaft?


Ja.

Immerhin!


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich ernsthaft wg. mehr Sicherheit aufregen?!



Oh, da kann man sich sehr gut aufregen, insbesondere da "mehr Sicherheit" heute leider nur zu oft mit einer großen Beschneidung der Freiheit einhergeht... Beispiele gibt es genug.


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2015)

Finde es bei Win-7 schon verdammt nervig, wenn die Meldung kommt und man den neustart max. auf 4h verschieben kann und nicht sagen später, ohne das die Meldung wieder erscheint. Wenn ich weiß das ich in 6h eh den Rechner ausmache, dann brauche ich 2h vorher nicht ne erneute erinnerung an den Neustart!

Windows 10 wird immer unsympatischer, je mehr Details bekannt werden. 

Für mich riecht diese Entwicklung (siehe auch Apple Smartphones, wo Apple entscheidet welche Programme von ihnen zu löschen und nicht zu löschen sind auf meinem Eigentum) danach, dem kunden die Kontrolle und entscheidungsfreiheit zu entziehen! Und diese entwicklung ist der größte Sch... und einfach nur einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten des Kunden!


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

Bei WIN 8 installiert er die Updates und konfiguriert die später. Bis zu 2-3 Tagen. Das geht schon. Darin sehe ich kein Problem. Trotzdem wäre mir eine 100%ige Entscheidungsfreiheit lieber. Allerdings habt ihr bei den DAUs vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Mir will sich folgendes nicht erschließen: 1) Wie soll ein aufgezwungenes Updaten (das ja zeitlich oder technisch in diesem Moment auch nicht in den Kram passen kann) automatisch der Sicherheit zu Gute kommen? Es ist ja schön, wenn MS sich schneller ums Fixen von Schwachstellen oder Verbesserungen kümmern mag. Trotzdem hat es sich schon mehrfach als falsch erwiesen, Updates zu früh heraus zu hauen bzw. zu installieren. Und gerade die jüngere Update-Historie von MS hat da einige Updates mit Verschlimmbesserungen aufzuweisen.
> 2) Es ist nie gut, wenn man in seiner Freiheit (auf seinem PC selbst zu entscheiden) beschnitten wird. Auch nicht, zu Gunsten des "Totschlagargument Sicherheit".
> p.s. Es gibt einige Lücken bei OS oder Programmen, die seit einiger Zeit (MS) bekannt sind, die aber nicht geschlossen werden. Sei es nun, weil es halt dauert oder auch in einigen Fällen, weil man sich dagegen entschieden hat.


Genau ... weil du sicherlich zu den Leuten gehörst, die pro Update anhand der KB Nummer nach Erfahrungsberichten googlen. Wem willst du das bitte erzählen?

Übrigens hört die Freiheit zum Updaten für mich spätestens dann auf, wenn dein PC als Spamschleuder oder ähnliches verwendet werden kann. Bitte erzähl mir jetzt, dass du ja eigentlich Dipl. Inf. bist und dir sowas nicht passiert ... geschenkt.

Den vielen DAUs, die ihrem 1.500 EUR MM PC keine Antivirensoftware spendieren, 24/7 im Netz sind ... das ist hier die Zielgruppe. User, die sich absolut keinen Kopf um Sicherheit im Internet machen. 

Darum gehts.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2015)

Es ist eindeutig ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, ganz unabhängig von einzelner Meinungen die sich wegen ihrer Beschnitten "Freiheit" verärgert fühlen. Wobei "Freiheit" hier sehr komisch gewählt ist finde ich...

Windows ist nicht nur für Gamer/Freaks, es gibt leider genug ahnungslose Windows Nutzer da draussen die bei denen das Windows Update auf manuell bzw. erst nach Bestätigung gestellt ist, die aber NIE updaten, einfach weil sie nie dran denken. Da kenne ich persönlich genug Fälle (in der Familie sowie in meiner Zeit wo ich PCs repariert habe). Um so etwas zu verhindern ist so eine Maßnahme das einzig Wirksame, da fallen die paar "Freiheitskämpfer" unter uns unter den Tisch.

Und alle die sich beschweren daß sie nicht in Ruhe DOTA zu Ende zocken können sei gesagt sich erst mal zu informieren oder wenigstens die Forenbeiträge durchzulesen...


----------



## Vordack (13. Juli 2015)

@Rabowke

DAUs, genau


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2015)

So im Nachhinein kommt mir in den Sinn, dass der erzwungene automatische Neustart bei Windows 8 ja längst praktiziert wird. Um das zu umgehen, muss man eine lokale Gruppenrichtlinie aktivieren oder Änderungen in der Registry vornehmen, falls man eine Version ohne Editor für globale Gruppenrichtlinien installiert hat.


----------



## solidus246 (13. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ein guter Grund, von Windows 10 die Finger zu lassen!
> 
> Und da heißt es, Windows wollte sich mehr ums Gaming kümmern...



Ist wohl kaum ein Grund dieses System zu meiden oO Ich habe selber die Insider Version drauf und nutze sie als Main System. Absolut Klasse Ding. Und wenn ein Update erscheint dann sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch installieren. Wo issn das Problem ?!


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ist wohl kaum ein Grund dieses System zu meiden oO Ich habe selber die Insider Version drauf und nutze sie als Main System. Absolut Klasse Ding. Und wenn ein Update erscheint dann sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch installieren. Wo issn das Problem ?!



Ganz einfach. Mein Eigentum, meine Entscheidungsfreiheit, wann ich, was ich und wie ich damit in meinem privaten Umfeld damit umgehe!!!


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... weil du sicherlich zu den Leuten gehörst, die pro Update anhand der KB Nummer nach Erfahrungsberichten googlen. Wem willst du das bitte erzählen?
> 
> Übrigens hört die Freiheit zum Updaten für mich spätestens dann auf, wenn dein PC als Spamschleuder oder ähnliches verwendet werden kann. Bitte erzähl mir jetzt, dass du ja eigentlich Dipl. Inf. bist und dir sowas nicht passiert ... geschenkt.
> 
> ...


Lieber Rabowke, selbstverständlich google ich nicht nach jeder KB Nummer. Es reicht mir völlig, die Updates nicht sofort zu installieren und etwas zu warten ob auf 'Technikseiten' evtl. Klagen wegen MS-Updates auftreten. Und nein, ich google nicht ständig danach. Ich halte einfach meine Augen ein Bisschen auf. 

Nur weil du eine autom. Update-Funktion für allgemein zwingend erachtest, sollen sich jetzt andere diese Funktionalität aufdrücken lassen?  Mal ganz provokativ: Ist deine Meinung Gesetz?

Und nebenbei: Die meisten Probleme enstehen doch durch a) Lücken in der Software oder b) Malware, die meist über Server (gerne Werbeserver) verteilt wird und sich vielleicht bei Einzelnen einnistet, weil diese vllt. zudem keine Antivirensoftware nutzen. Das sind aber zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Deine Argumentation bzgl der DAUs ist da schlecht gewählt. Zumal die Nutzer, denen Sicherheit egal ist oder keine Ahnung haben - soweit bisher meine Erfahrung mit Freunden, Familie, Kollegen - doch vermutlich eh das Auto-Update nutzen (das Default-Einstellung ist). Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Leute von denen ich das weiss, nicht zu der Nutzergruppe mit 1500€ Gaming-PCs gehören.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Mein Eigentum, meine Entscheidungsfreiheit, wann ich, was ich und wie ich damit in meinem privaten Umfeld damit umgehe!!!



Man merkt das du kein Auto oder Haus hast


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man merkt das du kein Auto oder Haus hast



Doch ich habe ein Auto. Tüv ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben um die Betriebserlaubnis im Straßenverkehr aufrecht zuerhalten. Wartungsintervalle sind freiwillig und dienen lediglich der Konservierung / Haltbarkeit des Fahrzeuges. Alles freiwillig und ich kann in der Werkstatt sagen, nö kein Ölwechsel, etc... kann ich alles entscheiden wann ich es machen möchte. Oder kommt Dein Fahrzeughersteller zu Dir und sagt: "So Enisra, 60.000km Inspektion ist fällig, ich mach die jetzt einfach mal..."

Auch beim Tüv hast Du 4 Wochen Zeit, dies zu erledigen wann man es möchte!!! Kann auch ohne Tüv und Wartung mit einem Fahrzeug über mein privates Grundstück fahren.


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Update erscheint dann sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch installieren. Wo issn das Problem ?!


Das Problem ist, dass meine Meinung anders ist, mir aber die Meinung anderer aufgezwungen wird.


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und alle die sich beschweren daß sie nicht in Ruhe DOTA zu Ende zocken können sei gesagt sich erst mal zu informieren oder wenigstens die Forenbeiträge durchzulesen...



Ähm. Meiner war der erste Beitrag...


----------



## Holyangel (13. Juli 2015)

Im Prinzip wird ja keiner gezwungen, ein Windows 10 zu installieren. Wenn man mit der update Politik nicht einverstanden ist. Andererseits sollte eine Firma/Konzern durchaus auch das Recht für solche Entscheidungen haben, da wie schon gesagt, eh keiner gezwungen wird...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Doch ich habe ein Auto. Tüv ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben um die Betriebserlaubnis im Straßenverkehr aufrecht zuerhalten. Wartungsintervalle sind freiwillig und dienen lediglich der Konservierung / Haltbarkeit des Fahrzeuges. Alles freiwillig und ich kann in der Werkstatt sagen, nö kein Ölwechsel, etc... kann ich alles entscheiden wann ich es machen möchte. Oder kommt Dein Fahrzeughersteller zu Dir und sagt: "So Enisra, 60.000km Inspektion ist fällig, ich mach die jetzt einfach mal..."
> 
> Auch beim Tüv hast Du 4 Wochen Zeit, dies zu erledigen wann man es möchte!!! Kann auch ohne Tüv und Wartung mit einem Fahrzeug über mein privates Grundstück fahren.



Naja wenn der TÜV aber meint, daß Dein Bock verkehrsuntüchtig ist (z.B. wg. Rost oder wg. Bremsen) hast Du nur 2 Optionen. Reparieren oder die Kiste in die Tonne schieben. Ich halte den Vergleich zum Auto/Haus auch für etwas komisch.

Das Problem mit der aufgezwungenen Automatik liegt im fehlenden Sicherheitsbewußtsein von 80% der PC-Nutzer. Die schalten das Ding ein und haben von Details wie Updates oder ähnlichem 0 Ahnung. Um den Rest der User vor denen zu schützen wird eben eine globale Verbesserung der Sicherheit eingeführt, sodaß jeder sein WINDOWS was ins Netz geht automatisch updaten muß. Das ist die einfachste und simpelste Lösung. Daß das nicht alle Probleme beseitigt ist auch klar. Es verhindert aber in vielen Fällen entweder eine weitere Verbreitung von SPAM. Daß es auch noch andere Baustellen gibt an denen gearbeitet werden muß ist klar. Aber das ist ein wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Auch beim Tüv hast Du 4 Wochen Zeit, dies zu erledigen wann man es möchte!!! Kann auch ohne Tüv und Wartung mit einem Fahrzeug über mein privates Grundstück fahren.



ja, aber auch nur weil man mit dem PC nicht zum Tüv musst 

Und nein, der Hausvergleich hinkt nicht, da kommt auch zum bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Schornsteinfeger oder der Ableser


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Mein Eigentum, meine Entscheidungsfreiheit, wann ich, was ich und wie ich damit in meinem privaten Umfeld damit umgehe!!!


Windows ist aber nicht dein Eigentum. Du hast lediglich das Recht erworben, eine Kopie davon nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Juli 2015)

Ob, wann und was ich auf meinem rechner update, bestimme ich und sonst niemand. Damit erfüllt Windows 10 leider nicht die Mindeststandards, die ich an ein Betriebssystem stelle.


----------



## Lyonwalker (13. Juli 2015)

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Meine Maschine, meine Regeln! Software, die diese Regeln verletzt oder versucht zu verletzen landet in einer Sandbox/DMZ, fliegt runter oder kommt gar nicht erst drauf. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> [...] Mal ganz provokativ: Ist deine Meinung Gesetz?


Ich bin ja wirklich versucht mit JA! Natürlich! zu antworten ... 

Natürlich ist meine Meinung nicht Gesetz, darum hab ich es bereits in meinem ursprünglichen Beitrag extra und offensichtlich erwähnt: der Spass hört für mich da auf, wo aufgrund von Sicherheitslücken dein PC andere User belästigt. Ja, SPAM ist eine Belästigung. 



> Und nebenbei: Die meisten Probleme enstehen doch durch a) Lücken in der Software oder b) Malware, die meist über Server (gerne Werbeserver) verteilt wird und sich vielleicht bei Einzelnen einnistet, weil diese vllt. zudem keine Antivirensoftware nutzen. Das sind aber zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Deine Argumentation bzgl der DAUs ist da schlecht gewählt. Zumal die Nutzer, denen Sicherheit egal ist oder keine Ahnung haben - soweit bisher meine Erfahrung mit Freunden, Familie, Kollegen - doch vermutlich eh das Auto-Update nutzen (das Default-Einstellung ist). Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Leute von denen ich das weiss, nicht zu der Nutzergruppe mit 1500€ Gaming-PCs gehören.


Wenn man sich die Verteilung von Bot-Netzwerken so ansieht, dann sind die "Zombies" normale Rechner, keine Server, kein vServer. Ganz normale PCs. Von Servern sprechen wir hier nicht, sondern von ganz normalen Rechnern.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

Lyonwalker schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach: Meine Maschine, meine Regeln! Software, die diese Regeln verletzt oder versucht zu verletzen landet in einer Sandbox/DMZ, fliegt runter oder kommt gar nicht erst drauf. Ende der Geschichte.


... ist natürlich super intelligent.

"Es gibt Sicherheitslücken in meinem Betriebssystem, aber hey! Ich bin so cool, ich entscheide selbst, wenn ich die Löcher stöpfe! Warum? Weil ich es kann!"

 

Viel Spass mit Windows in der Sandbox bzw. VM, womit läuft denn dann das eigentliche Betriebssystem. Mit Linux? Das System, was in den nächsten Kernelversionen dazu übergeht die Updates 'on the fly', sprich im laufenden Betrieb, einzuspielen?!


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber auch nur weil man mit dem PC nicht zum Tüv musst
> 
> Und nein, der Hausvergleich hinkt nicht, da kommt auch zum bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Schornsteinfeger oder der Ableser



Aber per Termin und steht nicht einfach vor der Tür wie die Updates. Du kannst den Termin so legen das er beiden Seiten passt. Und das ist der Unterschied zu Windows.

Die Sache ist ja die, das ich entscheiden will, wann er es ausführen soll. Wenn ich für 15min eben noch ein Dokument von meinem Rechner holen will, evtl. noch schnell ein Anschreiben dazu aufsetzen und ich unter Termindruck bin, dann will ich nicht noch 5min mit updates verbringen, das kann er dann beim nächstenmal machen, wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## aliendrohne (13. Juli 2015)

Klasse ! Mit einem WLAN-Stick im Urlaub werde ich da richtig Spaß haben .... Gerade dafür ist doch das verschieben ungemein wichtig.


----------



## fdl-ananas (13. Juli 2015)

Mir scheint der Artikel ist etwas uneindeutig formuliert, bzw. greift zu kurz.

Das Problem sind nicht einfach nur zwangsweise eingespielte Sicherheitsupdates. Auch *funktionale *Updates werden wohl nicht mehr optional sein (Stichwort "Windows as a service").
Bei Home hat man überhaupt kein Mitspracherecht mehr, ab Pro lässt sich Tag und Uhrzeit der Installation wählen, aber eben auch nur in begrenztem Rahmen.

Anscheinend  wird die einzige Möglichkeit dem komplett zu entgehen eine spezielle  WIndows Enterprise Version sein ("Enterprise [Jahreszahl] LTS"), welche aber ausschließlich als Volumenlizenz verkauft wird.

Schöne neue Bergwelt...

Quelle


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Mir scheint der Artikel ist etwas uneindeutig formuliert, bzw. greift zu kurz.
> 
> Das Problem sind nicht einfach nur zwangsweise eingespielte Sicherheitsupdates. Auch *funktionale *Updates werden wohl nicht mehr optional sein (Stichwort "Windows as a service").
> Bei Home hat man überhaupt kein Mitspracherecht mehr, ab Pro lässt sich Tag und Uhrzeit der Installation wählen, aber eben auch nur in begrenztem Rahmen.
> ...



Das heißt ich bekomme nervige Updates für Microsoft Drittsoftware installiert, obwohl ich sie gar nicht benutze? Oder noch schlimmer, ich bekomme neue Software installiert, die ich nie benutzen werde?

Ich bin wenig begeistert. Aber hey, wem's gefällt... 

Kritisch wird es ja sowieso erst, wenn es keine neuen Windows 7 Lizenzen mehr zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## fdl-ananas (13. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Oder noch schlimmer, ich bekomme neue Software installiert, die ich nie  benutzen werde?


Exakt.

Microsoft kann wohl relativ  beliebig Funktionen / Programme zu Windows hinzufügen ohne dass man als Privatuser viel dagegen unternehmen könnte.

Und wirklich spannend wird es bei der Frage inwiefern solche Updates auch die Veränderung oder gar Entfernung bereits vorhandener Funktionen beinhalten.

"Task Manager zu kompliziert für Privatanwender"
Zack, ist er aus der Home und Pro Version verschwunden.

Gäbe natürlich einen Aufstand, zumal alle Änderungen erstmal zum Beta-Test bei den Teilnehmern des Insider-Programms landen bevor sie ausgeliefert werden.
Insofern gibt es zumindest eine gewisse Kontrolle.

Prinzipiell ist man Microsofts "tollen" Ideen aber komplett ausgeliefert...


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (13. Juli 2015)

Never Change a running System. Mit Win 7 brauche ich mir keine Sorgen in Sachen Sicherheit machen, bis zum 14. 01 2020 ist der Support gesichert. Warte nur noch auf Update für DX12 mehr brauch ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist aber daß DX12 nur für WIN10 kommt.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (13. Juli 2015)

Habe aber hier, oder bei Gamestar gehört ,daß es technisch kein Problem gibt , DX12 per Softwareupdate auf Win7 zu installieren. Habe gerade den Link Gefunden : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/DirectX-12-Software-255525/


----------



## Karl997788 (13. Juli 2015)

W 10 Updates machen mir Angst. Das Amerikanische Unternehmen hat dann die Oberhand über alle Computer seit XP.
"Wer nicht spurt der wird gefügig gemacht"
Es geht mit einer unglaublichen Macht einher, stell dir vor die machen mal ein Update nur für deutsche Computer oder Europäische mit einer Software die die Prozessoren zum Abrauchen bringt. .... Oder man demonstriert das ganze mal an einem kleineren Land, Luxemburg wäre da ideal. (Sorry Luxemburg)  

Wenn die Politik eines Landes nicht mehr genehm ist, kann da schnell wieder Ruhe und Ordnung hergestellt werden, die Androhung eines UPDATES würde genügen um ganze Regierungen beugen. 

Was sagen die Amerikaner dazu.: " Nein sowas machen wir nicht." Haben wir aber alles schon mal gehört, nicht war NSA? 

Die Wasserstoffbombe ist Schnee von gestern. Gezielte EMP Impulse, lachhaft. Taktische Miniatombomben, überflüssig. Dronen, Spielzeug. Atom U-Boote können ausrangiert werden und Laserwaffen gehören in die Küche neben die Löffel.

Wir haben Updates für spezielle IP Bereiche, Da kann man Abends um 22:00 Uhr das Licht löschen. Das Wasser abdrehen und den Strom sowieso.
Die Erdöltankerflotten werden derweil via GPS umgeleitet und schon sind wir auf dem trockenen. 

Wenn IHR nicht tut was WIR wollen dann geht eure Börse den Bach runter, als kleine Aufmunterung wenn mal wieder irgendein Vertrag geschlossen werden soll bei dem es um einseitigen Vorteil geht.

Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder so ein Schlaumeier mit dem Satz " Wir haben doch Backupsysteme kein Problem "
Sicher, Sicher, die machen grade ein Update die sind gleich Einsatzbereit!

Dem geneigten Leser mag aufgefallen sein dass es hierbei noch nicht einmal um die allesüberwachende Spionageabteilung geht. Sondern vielmehr um ein offensives Druckmittel der ganz besonderen Art. Und meiner Meinung nach in den falschen Händen. Nicht dass ich wüsste welche Hände denn die richtigen sind, möglicherweise sollten die wirklich schlauen Leute mal über diese unerträgliche Situation nachdenken. Das Ganze bevor alles auf W10 umgestellt wurde, danach ist zuspät. Sonst gibts ein Update

Ich bin gewiss kein Schwarzmaler oder Verschwörungstheoretiker, ich bin W7 User, aber ich weiß was passiert wenn ein Update in die Hose geht. Bei dem was da auf uns zukommt ist auch der beste IT ler machtlos wenn seine Systeme "zwangsupgedatet" werden


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2015)

Karl997788 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin gewiss kein Schwarzmaler oder Verschwörungstheoretiker, [...]


Nein, natürlich nicht.

Übrigens hast du da einen hübschen Aluhut, selbst gebastelt?


----------



## mfgCarlos (13. Juli 2015)

Um beim Auto-Vergleich zu bleiben.
Wenn Du mit Deiner Karre (PC) auf öffentlichen Strassen (Internet) unterwegs bist, hat Deine Karre (PC) den Verkehrsregeln zu entsprechen. Deine persönlichen Präferenzen sind nicht wichtiger als die Sicherheit aller anderen Teilnehmer.


----------



## WeeFilly (13. Juli 2015)

mfgCarlos schrieb:


> Um beim Auto-Vergleich zu bleiben.
> Wenn Du mit Deiner Karre (PC) auf öffentlichen Strassen (Internet) unterwegs bist, hat Deine Karre (PC) den Verkehrsregeln zu entsprechen. Deine persönlichen Präferenzen sind nicht wichtiger als die Sicherheit aller anderen Teilnehmer.


Was aber, wenn ich keinen Führerschein habe? Im Internet sind zu viele davon unterwegs!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Juli 2015)

mfgCarlos schrieb:


> Um beim Auto-Vergleich zu bleiben.
> Wenn Du mit Deiner Karre (PC) auf öffentlichen Strassen (Internet) unterwegs bist, hat Deine Karre (PC) den Verkehrsregeln zu entsprechen. Deine persönlichen Präferenzen sind nicht wichtiger als die Sicherheit aller anderen Teilnehmer.



Mein Auto würde ich allerdings nicht von einem feindlichen Geheimdienst reparieren lassen, oder einer Firma, die diesem nahe steht. Aber selbst wenn man Sicherheitsaspekte mal außen vor lässt: Ich würde mir auch nicht ungefragt während der Fahrt neue Sitzbezüge oder Fußmatten aufzwingen lassen, denn darauf läuft es doch letzten Endes hinaus: Wir haben hier eine neue Funktion, die ihr unbedingt alle haben wollt. Wie, ihr wollt nicht? Nun gut, ihr müsst!


----------



## CptMonroe (14. Juli 2015)

Ein Grund mehr es nicht zu nehmen


----------



## Razor666 (14. Juli 2015)

Wie war das mit den getürkten Chips, die an die Russen geliefert worden sind in den 90ern? Grade auch vor dem Hintergrund der NSA Affaire aktuell, wäre ich mit WIN10 sehr vorsichtig. Also bevor das nicht bestimmte Gruppen komplett analysiert haben, kommt da nichts auf den Rechner. Für den Privat User ist das nicht so gravierend, aber für einige mittelständische Firmen auf jeden Fall. Mal abwarten was in zwei Jahren so ist....7 läuft ja noch prima.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ähm. Meiner war der erste Beitrag...



Ja, schon klar, nur der wurde ja revidiert


----------



## alu355 (14. Juli 2015)

Na mal abwarten und Tee trinken.
Wäre nicht das erste Mal das Microsofts Chefetage sich aus Angst vor ihren Aktionären in die Hose kackt, nur weil die Wirtschaft und Industrie Win10 dann einfach "aushocken".
Wenn auch noch die Privatnutzer eher zögernd zugreifen, rudern sie dann so schnell zurück, daß das Boot nicht mal mehr Wasser berührt.


----------



## Corlagon (14. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber daß DX12 nur für WIN10 kommt.



Das wurde damals bei Windows Vista im Zusammenhang mit DirectX11 auch gesagt. Kategorie: Marketing.


----------



## BiJay (14. Juli 2015)

Corlagon schrieb:


> Das wurde damals bei Windows Vista im Zusammenhang mit DirectX11 auch gesagt. Kategorie: Marketing.


Was meinst du genau? DirectX 10 und 11 waren exklusiv für Windos Vista angekündigt und wurden auch so veröffentlicht, nur nachfolgende Windows Versionen unterstützten auch diese Versionen. DirectX 11.1 war auch exklusiv für Windows 8. Also wenn sie sagen, dass DirectX 12 exklusiv für Windows 10 geben wird, sind die Chancen sehr hoch, dass es auch so sein wird.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (14. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau? DirectX 10 und 11 waren exklusiv für Windos Vista angekündigt und wurden auch so veröffentlicht, nur nachfolgende Windows Versionen unterstützten auch diese Versionen. DirectX 11.1 war auch exklusiv für Windows 8. Also wenn sie sagen, dass DirectX 12 exklusiv für Windows 10 geben wird, sind die Chancen sehr hoch, dass es auch so sein wird.



Komisch ich habe DX11.1 schon Seit letztem Jahr auf meinem Win 7 Rechner inst. Guck mal hier :https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=36805
Also nicht Win 8 exclusive


----------



## Breakerzeus (14. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Den vielen DAUs, die ihrem 1.500 EUR MM PC keine Antivirensoftware spendieren....



Also eins vorweg: ich gehe mit deiner Meinung konform. Nur dein Argument mit der Anti-Viren-Software stört mich. Denn Anti-Viren ist nicht nur reines Snakeoil sondern sogar noch ein Einfallstor für genau die Bedrohung, die es aufspüren soll.
Klar empfehle ich auch jedem, der mit Technik und dessen Innenleben nicht viel am Hut hat, sich einen Virenscanner zu installieren. Jedoch empfehle ich auch Leuten, die sich mit der Materie auskennen, genau das nicht zu tun.
Wer sich bewusst im netz bewegt und nicht auf alles draufklickt was er sieht (am besten noch mit diversen Hilfsmitteln wie NoScript, Ghostery etc.) dann kann da prinzipiell kaum etwas schief gehen.
Wenn man sich dann trotzdem etwas einfängt, dann hätte man sich das auch mit Virenscanner eingefangen. Denn wenn jemand soviel Energie in seinen Schadcode steckt, dass er über die üblichen Mittel hinaus deinen PC infizieren kann, dann ist dein Virenscanner maximal ein müdes Lächeln für den Angreifer.

Für die "kleinen" Fische, in Fachkreisen auch "Script-Kiddies" genannt, die ihren Schmutz in Werbung und auf getürkten Seiten verstecken, reicht der Virenscanner in der Regel aus. "Profis" fallen auf soetwas aber nicht herein, daher lohnt sich der VIrenscanner nicht.

Also ich bin jetzt seit 3 Jahren ohne Anti-Viren unterwegs und es hat sich lediglich eins für mich geändert: ich brauch das Teil nicht mehr updaten. Ich habe weder mein Verhalten geändert, noch schenke ich irgendetwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit als vorher. Ich bin einfach seit Anfang an bei jeder Mail skeptisch und schau mir Links im Detail an bevor ich draufklicke. Also eigentlich genau das, was man immer wieder im TV oder anderen Medien sieht. mag sein dass ich als Informatiker vielleicht mehr Einblicke habe, was man alles so machen kann und was nicht, aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wer sich unsicher ist, kann den Virenscanner trotzdem installieren. Nur verlassen würde mich nicht darauf. Und genau da liegt ja ein Problem der VIren-Scanner: Ist er installiert, verlassen sich die Leute darauf und glauben sie sind sicher. Ergo klicken sie auf alles drauf, weil "mein Virenscanner beschützt mich ja".
Das ist wie "ich nehm dem jetzt einfach die Vorfahrt weil ich habe ja Vollkasko und Advocard."


*TLDR:* Ein Virenscanner ist kein Garant für "Sicherheit". Augen auf beim Eierkauf bringt wesentlich mehr als sich auf Software zu verlassen, die im Zweifelsfall sogar das Einfallstor sein kann.


----------



## BiJay (14. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe DX11.1 schon Seit letztem Jahr auf meinem Win 7 Rechner inst. Guck mal hier :https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=36805
> Also nicht Win 8 exclusive


Das Update habe ich, beim dxdiag steht dann Version 6.01.7601, was DirectX 11.0 ist. DirectX 11.1 ist aber 6.02.XXX und DirectX 11.2 ist 6.03.XXX.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (14. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das Update habe ich, beim dxdiag steht dann Version 6.01.7601, was DirectX 11.0 ist. DirectX 11.1 ist aber 6.02.XXX und DirectX 11.2 ist 6.03.XXX.



Habe im Netz noch dies hier gefunden :Teile von DirectX 11.1 auch für Windows 7 - ComputerBase
Der letzte Absatz ist interessant. Ob das eventuell der Grund ist ?


----------



## Breakerzeus (14. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Habe im Netz noch dies hier gefunden :Teile von DirectX 11.1 auch für Windows 7 - ComputerBase
> Der letzte Absatz ist interessant. Ob das eventuell der Grund ist ?



Also ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche Teile die Spiele-Entwickler davon benutzen aber ein vollständiges DX11.1 ist das ja nicht.
Das sieht für mich so aus, als wenn sie einfach nur die Funktionen reingepatcht haben, die IE10 benötigt. Und unter "verbesserte Grafikfunktionen" kann man ja alles mögliche verstehen.


----------



## BiJay (14. Juli 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Habe im Netz noch dies hier gefunden :Teile von DirectX 11.1 auch für Windows 7 - ComputerBase
> Der letzte Absatz ist interessant. Ob das eventuell der Grund ist ?


Das soll heißen, dass DirectX 11.0 ein Update bekommen hat, dass einige (nicht alle!) Features von 11.1 beinhaltet. Das sind aber immer noch unterschiedliche Versionen.


----------



## LeBernie (14. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... weil du sicherlich zu den Leuten gehörst, die pro Update anhand der KB Nummer nach Erfahrungsberichten googlen. Wem willst du das bitte erzählen?
> 
> Übrigens hört die Freiheit zum Updaten für mich spätestens dann auf, wenn dein PC als Spamschleuder oder ähnliches verwendet werden kann. Bitte erzähl mir jetzt, dass du ja eigentlich Dipl. Inf. bist und dir sowas nicht passiert ... geschenkt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem liegt dann aber auch bei den PC-Herstellern, die der Einfachheit halber einen Vertrag mit Winzigweich abschließen und so ihren PC besser loswerden. Genau diese sind dann die Basis für die vielen DAU's, denn die wenigsten wollen sich Gedanken machen, wie und warum man sich jetzt selber einen PC zusammenstellen soll.

Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht. Es ist eigentlich unverantwortlich, sich um die Sicherheit des eigenen PC's keine Gedanken zu machen, da man damit auch andere gefährden kann.
Das Argument mit der Software, die dann eventuell installiert wird und doch nicht gebraucht wird, zieht auch nicht, weil z.B. bei den verschiedenen Linux-Distris auch jede Menge installiert wird, was man eigentlich nicht braucht.
Und die Entscheidungsfreiheit hat man schon mit Windows 95 eingebüßt, deren Eula ja auch nur die Nutzung des Betriebssystems gestattet.

M.E. will sich Winzigweich so schrittweise an Apple oder Adobe anpassen. Bei Adobe bekommt man das neue CS auch nur noch zur Miete. Und Zwangupdates sind auf dem Weg dahin. Bei der nächsten Version wird man die auch nur noch wie MS Office 365 bekommen können.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Auf jeden Fall bleibe ich so lange es geht bei meinem W7. Hab das eh erst vier Jahre nach Erscheinen installiert. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kwengie (14. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche gar nicht weiterlesen und genau das stört mich, daß MS uns vorschreiben will, wann wir ein Update einzuspielen haben  und wann wir einen Neustart durchführen sollen.
Besonders ärgerlich, 
wenn der PC gerade benutzt wird und ein Neustart unwillkommen ist.
... oder man zockt und plötzlich fährt der PC runter, ist schon vorgekommen...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2015)

Der PC fährt aber nicht einfach runter.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der PC fährt aber nicht einfach runter.


Mit Windows 8 schon, also genau genommen Neustart. 15 Minuten davor soll zwar angeblich eine Meldung erscheinen, die bekommt man aber nicht zwingenderweise mit. So ist es auch mir schon passiert, dass der PC einfach neu gestartet wurde, während ich in XBMC etwas am gucken war.
Man kann das natürlich unterbinden oder gleich die automatischen Updates deaktivieren und das ist es wohl, was in Windows 10 nicht mehr klappen wird.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Mit Windows 8 schon, also genau genommen Neustart. 15 Minuten davor soll zwar angeblich eine Meldung erscheinen, die bekommt man aber nicht zwingenderweise mit. So ist es auch mir schon passiert, dass der PC einfach neu gestartet wurde, während ich in XBMC etwas am gucken war.



Das funktioniert bei Win 7 noch tadellos. Der Neustart lässt sich problemlos verschieben.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juli 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei Win 7 noch tadellos. Der Neustart lässt sich problemlos verschieben.



Ja, ich weiss. 
Bei Windows 8 musst du dazu eine lokale Gruppenrichtlinie konfigurieren (pro, enterprise), einen Registryschlüssel hinzufügen (standard) oder eben gleichdie automatischen Updates abschalten.
http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-stop-windows-8-updates-from-force-restarting-your-pc/


----------



## golani79 (15. Juli 2015)

Verwende auch Windows 8 - der Rechner hat sich aber noch nie ungewollt heruntergefahren um Updates zu installieren.


----------



## HanFred (15. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verwende auch Windows 8 - der Rechner hat sich aber noch nie ungewollt heruntergefahren um Updates zu installieren.



Mit Standardeinstellungen ist es so, wie ich beschrieben habe. Allerdings erfolgt der erzwungene Neustart erst nach drei Tagen und nur bei kritischen Sicherheitsupdates, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Falls dein PC nie so lange am Stück läuft, warst du auch noch nie davon betroffen.

Edit: Anscheinend soll man während der drei Tage immer wieder Hinweise bekommen, die habe ich jedenfalls bisher nicht bemerkt.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2015)

Da ich meinen PC täglich ausmache passiert mir das nicht. Dann installiert und konfiguriert sich das Update eben bei Runterfahren Neustart. Mir ist das Risiko eines PC der 24/7 an ist einfach zu hoch (Brandgefahr). Bin da aber auch beruflich eher vorbelastet.


----------

